# English Bulldogs information



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Ladywolfe said:


> My daughter has wanted an English bulldog all of her life. She has educated herself about the breed, over the years


Hopefully, L/W, someone more diplomatic than I will jump in and phrase this much better . . . but I would say that your daughter has not educated herself enuf abt the breed. Or I think the heart is overruling the head here. 

The English Bulldog is a short-lived dog with many, many physical problems including Hip Dysplasia, Asthma/Breathing Problems, Entropion, and Heart Defects. 

They have an average life expectancy or 8 to 12 years and are probably the most troubled, miss-bred and maligned breed in the canine world.

I would not go to see this dog. No way... no how.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Well I would agree that the breed has tons of problems but they are also very loyal, protective and great companions. I personally love the bully breeds, BUT, as they are rife with genetic problems if I were your daughter, I would DEFINITELY get pet insurance. She probably has researched and found that respiratory and heart problems are at the top of the list of bulldog ailments and they have to be exercised with care, shouldn't swim and can't even ride in a warm car. Any surgeries have to be done with care too as the short nosed (brachycephalic) dogs need a special anaesthetic protocol. But having said that, since the dog is a rescue and she won't be paying the up to $4000 they can go for these days, that's a huge bonus! I would just commit to obedience training (they are known to be stubborn) and the pet insurance, but other than that,...not discounting what you said CB, but I would go for it! Bulldogs need love too


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would ask for a thorough vet check - it sounds as if this is a private rescue, rather than through a registered organisation, which makes it even more important as you cannot expect the sort of back up a good rescue would give you. Key things to look for, from what I know of bulldogs, is breathing - are the nostrils wide enough to allow the dog to breath? Is the palate so elongated that it interferes with breathing? Can the dog run and play without wheezing, or worse, collapsing? Tail - screw tails are dodgy, even in bulldogs. Skin - the skin folds can become inflamed and infected, and need bathing daily. Joints, heart, etc, etc. There are breeders now in the UK breeding for less extreme type, and better health and welfare - if you have doubts (especially about being able to afford the potentially very large vet bills - some insurers won't accept British Bulldogs, and others charge higher premiums and excess), then I would recommend waiting and getting a pup with a good chance of a long and healthy life. Bulldog puppies are adorable, but many adult bulldogs, over heated and wheezing and exhausted by walking a few hundred yards, are a very sad sight indeed.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

I would maybe ask about dental history? Unless its had recent work I'd plan on it needing $1000 - $1500 in dental bills, minnimum. Seeing as the last owner didn't spay or finish house training perhaps they didn't keep up with dental work? If the dog had to be fed alone due to aggression I'm betting she doesn't "let" anyone brush her teeth and considering how malaligned and deformed a bulldogs head is, chances are those teeth don't line up for good "self brushing". 

Also ask about allergies and skin infection history. Almost every bulldog we have as clients at our clinic, especially the ones that are white, have skin allergies and seem to need to have special diet along with rounds of drugs like predisone and Vanectyl -P. As I'm sure she knows yeast infections in the skin folds also run rampant. Funny how these dogs can win "best of breed" while they are still going through skin infection and need to see the vet the next day....

Lastly, if she is not spayed feel for lumps and bumps in the mammary gland areas. Make sure to plan a higher than average cost for spay. Mature dogs need longer surgeries due to the extra blood vessels and flow to a mature uterus and ovaries. Bulldogs in particular may need an extra animal health tech for ultra close anesthetic monitoring. I'd figure on making sure to have at least $6-$800 ready for the spay charges.

How old is your daughter? Does she have a really good job? Can she have a contingency plan for rushing her dog to the vet? Ie. have a car and driver ready if she needs to get to the vet asap? Some cab companies will take dogs, but certainly not all of them. Sounded like she needed or wanted a ride from you to go and see this dog?...

All in all I think bulldogs are extra sweet, great cuddling, attention getting clowns. To many people they are well worth all this extra worry and pain. I am a great dane lover, I also rescued a 6 year old dog which was a "heartbreak" breed and should only last to 8 years old, but that girl lasted all the way till 12 and other than regular dentals had almost no vet bills. People sometimes ask why you would "sign up" to have your heart broken by a short lived dog, but my favorite response was that I'd rather have 6-8 years with the best dog on the planet than 15-18 with a little yappy one that just annoyed most people . (Says the woman who now owns and loves a TOY poodle). Lol!!!   

Good luck and either way, I hope your daughters near future is filled with lots of happiness and wet dog kisses, be they snorty ones or not 

Rebecca


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks. Allthe responses are GREAT. Yep, DD is 21, she and her BF have almost completed RN degree, has been on her own 3 yrs, and has a nice house with a medium fenced yard. And, CountryBoy, I am pretty much in agreement with you on all counts, and I actually think you put that very well. I think people really do need to know what they are getting into. I used to think that poodles were high maintenance, until I began investigating the medical side of English Bulldogs.

But, then, I am not the bullie lover in the family. My daughter loves all the bullie type dogs, and they just don't do a thing for me. Nonetheless, I DO love just about all dogs.

The suggestions have all been fantastic. Anyone else who might think of something that has not crossed my mind, please feel free.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

All great points have been mentioned! I think English Bulldog puppies are SO cute!! Who wouldnt want to own of those?! I think it's nice that your daughter is looking at an adult, not many would do that.

I have limited experience with English Bulldogs. I knew a lady who had one and they were at the vet's office so much. Her dog had so many skin issues that would never clear up. They tried changing food, medicine, location, etc - nothing helped. The vet told her that he would probably die early due to his severe skin problems.

I know people who get nose surgery for their bulldogs so then can breathe. It seems silly to me to breed an animal that can't breathe on its own or birth its babies naturally. Look at the Persian cats these days. The extreme faced Persians have become popular and the norm because that is what judges like and they keep giving the wins to the flatest faced Persian. The noses are so smashed in, they had to revise the breed standard to give a measurement of just how far the nose could go up the face. It couldn't be above the eyes... but that is where the nose is headed! I know cat owners who have gotten the nose surgery for their Persian cats.

I met a bulldog in the dog park, he was very aggressive. He lunged at Leroy and grazed his leg. Leroy limped for a couple of minutes. Bulldogs are cute, but they have a mind of their own. And don't let their small size fool you! They have A LOT of power and are very dense. I have a bulldog client that is 6 months old. I had to get my husband to lift her onto my table and even he had a hard time lifting her. She also did not like getting her nails trimmed and was mouthy! A mouthy bulldog is a scary thing! She was also wary of strangers... I believe they take a lot of training and socialization. I know that there are many happy bulldog owners out there, but I think people fall in love with the image of bulldog puppies too many times and overlook everything else.

I hope your daughter considers every aspect. The one thing that I would have an issue with is the housebreaking. Are they easy to housebreak? I also like "soft" breeds that take direction easily and are willingly to please... not sure if bulldogs would do that, or if they would take offense to punishment. A big thing to consider too is if your daughter wants to have children or if many children visit. If the bulldog is food aggressive - does that translate to resource guarding over toys? What about tiny treats? I would be worried about children being around a dog with food aggression if there will be any types of food around.


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

I'd suggest getting a vet check too... I work with dogs, and another concern would be aggression. I'd say at least half the english bulldogs we get in to our facility are food or dog aggressive : / The health problems in these dogs are unreal. Come to think of it, I can't think of a single one who comes to our facility who doesn't have at least one health issue or aggression problem! Would she be willing to look into staffies or pits?


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

brownlikewoah, would you believe my daughter is VERY attracted to pits? Not me at all. In fact, I do not believe that breeds are inherently dangerous; just made that way by stupid owners.....................(lets try not to get onto that topic  ) But, I have that stereotypical fear of pit/staffordshire dogs.

Thank you, everybody. Tomorrow is her day, and I promise to forward all your concerns. I did get a quote for insurance, and although it is a little higher than what I pay for my standard poodle; she says it is a good idea and doable, if she decides to go forward in the face of all the possible problems. I don't think that I would, but you don't get to pick your grandchildren now, do ya? LOL

Oh, I also know that this dog is a very small bulldog. I did a little research and typed in the silly term "miniature english bulldog", and what I found online is that there are what are likely BYB's actually using that term for a mix between a bulldog and pug. Oh, well, will find out tomorrow. I used to own a pug, and my daughter grew up with that dog and adored him. 

In the end, she is a D-O-G.............................and, a dog that might come with a lot of risk. But, sometimes the heart does win out even in the face of risk. I will advise the best I can.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I think it would be very smart to get a few sessions with someone who is knowledgeable in bully breed personalities (a trainer or behaviourist I mean) if your daughter gets her, because they are different and need a special approach to training--no alpha rolls or any of that sort of thing, but a really mentally strong, consistent approach; don't give an inch or a lot of bullies will take a mile. They are also stubborn, but definitely trainable. I loved my little pittie I had before my poodles; once you have had a bullie, oh my goodness the loyalty and love those breeds have, it's great. They get under your skin! Socialization is important but I think it would be really important to set up a situation that you know will be successful (e.g with dogs that are very calm and will help her to feel calm too) because if you try socializing her at first and some dog charges her, it could do much more harm than good in her progress. They are also a lot faster than they look! As in, really fast! Just in case you thought she might be lumbering around and you will have lots of time to close gates or lift up food or let the cat out or whatever.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Do what I did! Put a bandana on 'em! The 6 month old bulldog would growl and give you a look if you walked towards her funny or made weird noises. She would run away and growl. I put her in a crate - refused to come out when I opened the door. I left the crate door open, and left the room. She still did not come out. She did not trust me. I finally got her out of the crate and put a bandana on her, and she froze. She would not move! She warmed up to me after I petted her to show her she could move lol

Good luck on your visit!


----------

